

DoS exploit for WebKit on Iphone/MacOS - zhovner
http://translate.google.ru/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=ru&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fhabrahabr.ru%2Fpost%2F191654%2F

======
zhovner
Here is exploit string
[https://zhovner.com/tmp/killchrome.html](https://zhovner.com/tmp/killchrome.html)

